# Lilac Dutch x Chocolate Dutch - FM Feb 7th litter



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Now, I _say_ Dutch, but they're really more just Piebald. My plan is to get them back to proper Dutch quality though, so... However, looking at this litter it is not going too well at the moment  Still, they will be little cuties.
This litter was originally 10 babies, but since they're already quite small (parents are small too, not my usual standard), I removed 4 today. Happy snake.
And they might be tiny, but they are incredibly lively. Should be a good sign.


----------



## whiggy (Feb 7, 2018)

What cuties. Looking forward to seeing how these progress!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

6 days old, and a couple of them actually have some potential


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

I would be pleased with those.Very promising.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Thank you Sarah, I definitely am!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

9 days old, and they are looking so good! ♥ I mean, look at those adorable little faces!
Oh, and of course they are all boys  I am at a point with this line where I will take whatever I can get, though.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Two weeks old today, and suddenly it's really obvious to see how small these are compared to some of the other lines (the parents are small as well).


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

nice fleshy tails though,looking good.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Pictures from Wednesday at 3 weeks old


----------

